# Show us your RDA, RBA or Clearomiser Collection



## Paulie

Hey all,

I know this is not an official thread but after 1 month and 2 weeks vaping (addicted) I have build up a cool collection of RBA\RDA and clearomisers and thought itll be cool to share and see what you all got

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JB1987

That's a really nice looking collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Wow I thought I had lots of tanks lol. I must show HRH so she can see when I say I don't have that many I'm telling the truth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

I have/had tons, but frankly, only 2 in use. 
Most of the others were simply never replaced when broke, or gave them away, and still have a bunch of them lying around somewhere, never to be used again.
The 2 in daily use is an Authentic Ithaka, and an Authentic Kayfun lite. Will upload in a seconds from phone...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@CraftyZA you are back!!!!!! Where you been? We have missed you!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA

I've been thrown in at the deepend at the new job after the suzuki retrenchment...
Nobody told me there was sharks in the ocean as well. In the mean time I'm starting to get comfortable swimming in new waters, and kick-boxing the sharks out of the way.
Work, study, eat sleep, rince and repeat for 3 months. 
We had a demo of stage 1 of the system we are building today, and it seems to be a success so far. Hence slowing down just a bit. I recon monday there will be a design session for pahse 2, then it will be hecting again for a couple of weeks. I promise I will try and pop by a bit more often. 10 to 1 not going to be every day, but will be more often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CraftyZA said:


> I've been thrown in at the deepend at the new job after the suzuki retrenchment...
> Nobody told me there was sharks in the ocean as well. In the mean time I'm starting to get comfortable swimming in new waters, and kick-boxing the sharks out of the way.
> Work, study, eat sleep, rince and repeat for 3 months.
> We had a demo of stage 1 of the system we are building today, and it seems to be a success so far. Hence slowing down just a bit. I recon monday there will be a design session for pahse 2, then it will be hecting again for a couple of weeks. I promise I will try and pop by a bit more often. 10 to 1 not going to be every day, but will be more often.


 
Thanks for the update and just glad it's paying work keeping you away from us...


----------



## Silver

CraftyZA said:


> I've been thrown in at the deepend at the new job after the suzuki retrenchment...
> Nobody told me there was sharks in the ocean as well. In the mean time I'm starting to get comfortable swimming in new waters, and kick-boxing the sharks out of the way.
> Work, study, eat sleep, rince and repeat for 3 months.
> We had a demo of stage 1 of the system we are building today, and it seems to be a success so far. Hence slowing down just a bit. I recon monday there will be a design session for pahse 2, then it will be hecting again for a couple of weeks. I promise I will try and pop by a bit more often. 10 to 1 not going to be every day, but will be more often.


 
Thanks for the update @CraftyZA 
Glad to hear you are managing to kick-box the sharks out of the way.
All the best
We miss you


----------



## CraftyZA

Here is the sad part... Since working here, i've only recoiled the kayfun about 3, maybe 4 times. Just inserting new cotton every night. Currently running 2 x needle wrappped coils at 0.6 ohm. Ithaka about the same. Replace coils only when silica is completely burnt through.


----------



## ET

CraftyZA said:


> I have/had tons, but frankly, only 2 in use.
> Most of the others were simply never replaced when broke, or gave them away, and still have a bunch of them lying around somewhere, never to be used again.
> The 2 in daily use is an Authentic Ithaka, and an Authentic Kayfun lite. Will upload in a seconds from phone...


 

OMG OMG OMG OMG, crafty is back, duuuuuuuude!!!!!


----------



## CraftyZA

ET said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG, crafty is back, duuuuuuuude!!!!!


The one and only


----------



## TylerD

Whoohoo @CraftyZA ! So glad you saying hi! How's that Kayfun behaving?


----------



## Andre

CraftyZA said:


> The one and only


Great to hear from you. Glad that you are surviving and things are looking up.


----------



## johan

CraftyZA said:


> Here is the sad part... Since working here, i've only recoiled the kayfun about 3, maybe 4 times. Just inserting new cotton every night. Currently running 2 x needle wrappped coils at 0.6 ohm. Ithaka about the same. Replace coils only when silica is completely burnt through.


 
You must pop in at my place and get some Ekowool ("authentic") - and you won't need to recoil as often - nice to see your postings here for a change.


----------



## Gazzacpt

@CraftyZA glad the new job is working out even though its a bit hectic. Take care bru.


----------



## CraftyZA

TylerD said:


> Whoohoo @CraftyZA ! So glad you saying hi! How's that Kayfun behaving?


Kayfun is in use every day. Must confess, dropped it once, and the nemmi did not make it. Bought another one, and back in action. 
Going to try and fix the nemmi. The ring at the bottom bumped over one thread, so cannot screw any more. Might be a simple fix but will involve some cutting, and replacing that lock ring.


----------



## TylerD

CraftyZA said:


> Kayfun is in use every day. Must confess, dropped it once, and the nemmi did not make it. Bought another one, and back in action.
> Going to try and fix the nemmi. The ring at the bottom bumped over one thread, so cannot screw any more. Might be a simple fix but will involve some cutting, and replacing that lock ring.


Awesome! Those nemmi's can be a bit thin at times.


----------



## capetocuba

These 2 together are beauts!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> These 2 together are beauts!
> 
> View attachment 9042


And looks good!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 360twin

paulph201 said:


> ... after 1 month and 2 weeks vaping ...


 
Good Grief - how the hell did you acquire so much gear in such a short space of time? Walk into a vape store and just take 'one of everything, please'? 

It's taken me 7 months to get as far as I have, but only use 3 daily. I have a 'mech' too, but don't show it to just anyone

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rowan Francis

when i get home i will find a wide angle lens and see if i can post a pic .. !!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## 360twin

@Rob Fisher Why stack the pretty ones at the back?


----------



## Rob Fisher

360twin said:


> @Rob Fisher Why stack the pretty ones at the back?


 
Because the one pretty one is an original and doesn't stand very well due to a rounded base...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

I want a knuckle head drip tip thingy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

The bit of my collection that I use daily the rest of it is now officially packed away even my good old favourite mpt3

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Al3x said:


> The bit of my collection that I use daily the rest of it is now officially packed away even my good old favourite mpt3
> View attachment 9385


Great collection. How are you liking the Plume Veil?


----------



## Al3x

Still playing around with some coil builds to get the right one for me. So far she hits hard and is chucking the vapor. Today's build was a 0.2ohm build dual parallel with 26g kanthal hot vape. 
Twisted some fat bastard with 2 26g round kanthal and some flat ribbon can't wait to build it but gonna try a few more builds first

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Al3x

Sorry for the bad pics but this is the kanthal I twisted today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Al3x said:


> Sorry for the bad pics but this is the kanthal I twisted today
> View attachment 9393
> View attachment 9394


Looks as if it could catch a lot of flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

This is the end of the road for me right now. More gear i don't need.

From left to right :
Reo Grand
Enigma hybrid dripper
Kayfun lite + on a Nemesis clone for work
Blackwood on a Vanilla copper
Flash e Vapor V3 on a Vanilla SS

All authentic besides the Nemesis 

I put the Reo Grand LP on hold for now, until I see the need for it. There are many other things not vape related that I can get for 380 euros (which it would cost me incl. all spares, shipping, duties/taxes and the Cyclone)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie

Tom said:


> This is the end of the road for me right now. More gear i don't need.
> 
> From left to right :
> Reo Grand
> Enigma hybrid dripper
> Kayfun lite + on a Nemesis clone for work
> Blackwood on a Vanilla copper
> Flash e Vapor V3 on a Vanilla SS
> 
> All authentic besides the Nemesis
> 
> I put the Reo Grand LP on hold for now, until I see the need for it. There are many other things not vape related that I can get for 380 euros (which it would cost me incl. all spares, shipping, duties/taxes and the Cyclone)



nice collection @Tom


----------



## rogue zombie

Jees, my collection is a little humble... apparently.




I switch the tanks and bats around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 12981


@Rob Fisher i thought you just loved your Reos. I never thought you into other gear.


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> @Rob Fisher i thought you just loved your Reos. I never thought you into other gear.



All old purchases! Except the MOW Tank on the Spinner... just need to test it because I've never tried one.

And I will never sell my Russian 91% on my Sigelei 20W! Love it!


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> All old purchases! Except the MOW Tank on the Spinner... just need to test it because I've never tried one.
> 
> And I will never sell my Russian 91% on my Sigelei 20W! Love it!


I have to agree. The Russian 91 is a awesome tank. Much better than the kayfun, my black one is on its way. Ill keep that for a backup when my reo needs a rest. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro

VapeSnow said:


> I have to agree. The Russian 91 is a awesome tank. Much better than the kayfun, my black one is on its way. Ill keep that for a backup when my reo needs a rest. Lol


I hear that from a lot of people and i own both . All original . And i prefer the kayfun versus the russian .


----------



## VapeSnow

andro said:


> I hear that from a lot of people and i own both . All original . And i prefer the kayfun versus the russian .


On the end of the day its almost the same tank. Just different way on filling it. Dont you agree?


----------



## andro

They fill on the same way from the bottom . I think that the difference is due to the driptip . To me the russian feel strange as textured . But visually i love the look of the russian more . I end up buying 2 and sold one because i prefere the kayfun . But yes is the same tank


----------



## Marzuq

Here is what I have laying around. Fee tanks and spinners not included as I loaned them to family members

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Skobbejak

Been vapeing for 3weeks now... My authentic russian wil be here tomorrow... Just need to get another mod?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Skobbejak

And im going to NEED a Reo...??

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq

Skobbejak said:


> View attachment 15109
> Been vapeing for 3weeks now... My authentic russian wil be here tomorrow... Just need to get another mod?



quite the collection after 3 weeks vaping. buying vape gear is an addiction lol. you kick one habit only to get lost in another lol


----------



## Marzuq

Skobbejak said:


> And im going to NEED a Reo...??



of course you are. that goes without saying bro!
all roads lead to Reoville


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Marzuq said:


> of course you are. that goes without saying bro!
> all roads lead to Reoville


Im trying to postpone and holdout and do whatever i can to not buy one just yet ...... But resistance is slowly but surely starting to prove futile. 

Vape the Planet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Im trying to postpone and holdout and do whatever i can to not buy one just yet ...... But resistance is slowly but surely starting to prove futile.
> 
> Vape the Planet


Fyndraai?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Im trying to postpone and holdout and do whatever i can to not buy one just yet ...... But resistance is slowly but surely starting to prove futile.
> 
> Vape the Planet



getting a reo was a game changer for me.
trust this --- you have not vaped until you vaped on a reo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

Skobbejak said:


> View attachment 15109
> Been vapeing for 3weeks now... My authentic russian wil be here tomorrow... Just need to get another mod?



@Skobbejak , what wick / coil setup are you using in the GT's i dont see anything to give me a hint there ??


----------



## Riddle

My collection now consists of an evod and esmart and my all day vamping pleasure.... my REO. .. got rid of most of my other mods for the REO. And up until now I still don't regret it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Skobbejak

Rowan Francis said:


> @Skobbejak , what wick / coil setup are you using in the GT's i dont see anything to give me a hint there ??


I have a 1.4ohm coil with a cotton wick, and a silica wick ontop to stop leaking, running at 10w. Its the first one i did. Enjoy it much more than the nautilus! Struggling now with the russian!!!


----------



## Rowan Francis

Skobbejak said:


> I have a 1.4ohm coil with a cotton wick, and a silica wick ontop to stop leaking, running at 10w. Its the first one i did. Enjoy it much more than the nautilus! Struggling now with the russian!!!


Pm me if you want help with the Russian


----------



## Al3x

Finally started sorting my vape station out, what do you guys think so far

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Al3x said:


> Finally started sorting my vape station out, what do you guys think so far



Seriously? You don't have a vape station you have a show room :klap:


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Al3x said:


> Finally started sorting my vape station out, what do you guys think so far


you have a problem my friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

Marzuq said:


> you have a problem my friend.


BRO, I know 
and the best part is, That's not all, there is much more, most of the rest will either go in the classifieds or be PIF'd


----------



## Marzuq

Al3x said:


> BRO, I know
> and the best part is, That's not all, there is much more, most of the rest will either go in the classifieds or be PIF'd



im gna be a really good friend and help you out. just send your stuff to me and problem is solved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pimcowboy

Tom said:


> This is the end of the road for me right now. More gear i don't need.
> 
> From left to right :
> Reo Grand
> Enigma hybrid dripper
> Kayfun lite + on a Nemesis clone for work
> Blackwood on a Vanilla copper
> Flash e Vapor V3 on a Vanilla SS
> 
> All authentic besides the Nemesis
> 
> I put the Reo Grand LP on hold for now, until I see the need for it. There are many other things not vape related that I can get for 380 euros (which it would cost me incl. all spares, shipping, duties/taxes and the Cyclone)



Nice collection bro! Love the stand ! Where did you get it?


----------



## Andre

Al3x said:


> Finally started sorting my vape station out, what do you guys think so far


Not enough Reos there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Greece meets the Philippines meets the USA meets China meets Romania! Sirius II, Phenom, REO, Atlantis, Cyclops, Chalice!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## rogue zombie

Love that Chalice!

Simplistic beauty

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Cat

Chalice does indeed look good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

2 x Atlantis Clearomisers! Best Clearomiser on the planet right now!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> 2 x Atlantis Clearomisers! Best Clearomiser on the planet right now!
> View attachment 16676



Lol @Rob Fisher , the Atlantis tanks look empty!
Must be good if youve vaped them dry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> 2 x Atlantis Clearomisers! Best Clearomiser on the planet right now!
> View attachment 16676


A greek, a Filipino, and an American


----------



## rvdwesth

TylerD said:


> Fyndraai?



Is a REO that good?!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher , the Atlantis tanks look empty!
> Must be good if youve vaped them dry



But isn't it only 2-3 good drags before the Atlantis is empty anyways

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kaizer

Wife is asleep.... can finally do this.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9 | Funny 2


----------



## Riddle

Kaizer said:


> Wife is asleep.... can finally do this.
> 
> View attachment 17307



With a collection like that I'm quite sure you can change your "new vaper" title.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kaizer

Riddle said:


> With a collection like that I'm quite sure you can change your "new vaper" title.



Only been at it for about 2 months now.... I still feel noobish.
Love vapemail tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL

Kaizer said:


> Wife is asleep.... can finally do this.
> 
> View attachment 17307


That's the gottacatchemall collection  Nice !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riddle

Kaizer said:


> Only been at it for about 2 months now.... I still feel noobish.
> Love vapemail tho



Quite a collection you have there for only 2 months. I would like to see an update after 6 months lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaizer

Riddle said:


> With a collection like that I'm quite sure you can change your "new vaper" title.



Done. That makes more sense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Yes I put stuff behind that heads to make it look better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Kaizer said:


> Wife is asleep.... can finally do this.
> 
> View attachment 17307



It's soooooo shiny!


----------



## johan

Kaizer said:


> Wife is asleep.... can finally do this.
> 
> View attachment 17307



Nice collection, just surprised not to see at least one Reo!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaizer

johan said:


> Nice collection, just surprised not to see at least one Reo!



One day, when I am all grown.... hehe


----------



## johan

Kaizer said:


> One day, when I am all grown.... hehe



I will wait patiently for the "Toys for Men" photo, we've now seen the "Toys for Boys" photo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Updated vape family picture!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Dubz

Rob Fisher said:


> Updated vape family picture!
> View attachment 17603


That's one sweet collection @Rob Fisher definitely a setup for every occasion

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Rob Fisher said:


> Updated vape family picture!
> View attachment 17603



That is a little kid's dream...so many buttons to push 
It is of course also very vapor's dream - for more or less the same reason

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Never press the red button, or do, you never know it might do something cool

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Kaizer said:


> Wife is asleep.... can finally do this.
> 
> View attachment 17307



Superb photo @Kaizer 
Great collection of gear
I was thinking - how much juice would you need to fill all your tanks!?


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Updated vape family picture!
> View attachment 17603



That Reo door @Rob Fisher - that door!
Looking very special indeed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer

Silver said:


> Superb photo @Kaizer
> Great collection of gear
> I was thinking - how much juice would you need to fill all your tanks!?




@Silver Hopefully this will be enuff

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Kaizer said:


> @Silver Hopefully this will be enuff
> 
> View attachment 17642



Lovely!


----------



## free3dom

Kaizer said:


> @Silver Hopefully this will be enuff
> 
> View attachment 17642



We used to store skin mags in drawers like that...now they are filled with bottles of fine smelling liquids (not unlike perfumes, only more expensive) 
Great collection

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jimbo

Here are some of my favourite things.




And some nice Juices.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

@Rob Fisher , what might the contraption on your Reo be, Please 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Silver said:


> Superb photo @Kaizer
> Great collection of gear
> I was thinking - how much juice would you need to fill all your tanks!?





Kaizer said:


> @Silver Hopefully this will be enuff
> 
> View attachment 17642


Mother#!@*€§&$ thats a lot of juice 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rotten_Bunny said:


> @Rob Fisher , what might the contraption on your Reo be, Please



Three of them have a Cyclone and the White one has the Chalice III on it.


----------



## Arthster

Time for an update to the family photo...
​

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Time for an update to the family photo...
> View attachment 18074​



The Family is growing nicely...now if only they would multiply by themselves


----------



## Arthster

That would be really nice. I could start a farm

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> That would be really nice. I could start a farm



Or a cult

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Or a cult



And the ultimate show of dedication would be to suck 15ml 19mg juice on a .8 build through an RDA.



We can call it the Silver Ceremony

In which case I have done that, so I don't need to do it again

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

But seriously though I really went to VK this morning to go look at hammer mods. They where out of stock so I looked at the Chi you. I was there and needed a few extra batteries and some Kanthal. and then the mod got stuck to my hand and then out of the blue appeared the Kayfun 3.1. and the next thing I know I'm sitting in my car with a roll of Kanthal, 2 efest batteries a kayfun and Chi you... and all I could think was "well that escalated quickly"...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ollie

Arthster said:


> Time for an update to the family photo...
> View attachment 18074​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JW Flynn

Riddle said:


> With a collection like that I'm quite sure you can change your "new vaper" title.


lol, ja, and open a vape shop, lolz

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

JW Flynn said:


> lol, ja, and open a vape shop, lolz



Yeah I had to go get my welding helmet to look at that photo.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Atty's all clean except for the Atlantis... and the best one of all of them is the little one on the bottom right hand side!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Wow @Rob Fisher - that is a really solid collection
Best of the best

You should try Tropical ice in all of them and describe the difference 
Lol - I know you love the Cyclone. Dynamite in a small package

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Kaizer

Arthster said:


> View attachment 19827​



WOW! thats an awesome collection.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Kaizer said:


> WOW! thats an awesome collection.



Lots of anal probes 
If I weren't a vaper I'd have guessed you were an alien 

Family is looking good bud


----------



## Paulie

ahh the good old days lol check my first post and saw my collection hehe times have certainly changed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Arthster said:


> View attachment 19827​



My goodness @Arthster that one device has an extremely long drip tip
How does it vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer

Cleaning day

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Here's my collection, only atty that didn't attend the photo is my Hobo

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Arthster

Silver said:


> My goodness @Arthster that one device has an extremely long drip tip
> How does it vape?



i was worried that it would mute the flavor a little but it actually didn't really affect flavor that much. Its my go to drip tip for my pipes. I actually want to get a second so I can have both pipes on the go at the same time. I have a Kayfun 3.1 on the king E-pipe and the K4 on the SMOK. I also a long drip tip on the K3.1 but its not bent and I would prefer to get another bent one for that pipe as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn

Here is my and the wife's collection, have sold off a considerable amount of items but these remain and will be here until the end of time, hehe, love them.. especially my RDA's, from my first trident up to the doge sitting on the Dimitri.....

The latest arival is for the wife, the sub-tank mini... sitting on a Nemesis mech

This is also sitting on a home made display stand for the items, think it look s-pretty cool

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET

Why do i see a taskbar shortcut for internet explorer? For shame man, for shame

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JW Flynn

ET said:


> Why do i see a taskbar shortcut for internet explorer? For shame man, for shame


lol, almost never get's used... only now and then when I have to work in multiple gmail accounts at the same time


----------



## Scorocket22

JW Flynn said:


> lol, almost never get's used... only now and then when I have to work in multiple gmail accounts at the same time



If you open incognito mode in Chrome (Ctrl Shift N) it won't automatically log into your existing google account

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kelly22

When i grow up i wanna be @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

